# Blue Dumbo Ratty in need of a new home and friends - Seattle, WA



## erin (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi friends,

I've found myself on this lovely forum because you all here are knowledgeable and love your rats. 

A few months ago, we had to have one of our beloved rats, Dr. Snapperdoodle ("Doodles), put to sleep. It absolutely broke our hearts trying to sustain his life with antibiotics and finally having to make the decision to put him to rest after several months of ups and downs with his health. Now, we are left with his best friend Mr. Poppopolous ("Popples"). He is an absolutely adorable blue dumbo rat and we love him a lot, but after a few months without a cagemate we can tell that he really is seeming lonely no matter how much attention that we give him.

It makes me so sad, and we have gone back and forth in trying to decide whether or not to adopt more rats so he has company. Having owned many rats over the years, I know how rats truly flourish when they have other rats to coexist with. That said, having gone through what we did with Doodles this past year I don't think I have it in me to adopt more rats, as I just can't bear to continue going through the short life span cycle of these little guys any further. This last time through was just too sad. I understand this is my failing as a pet owner, so instead of being selfish and keeping Popples alone for the rest of his life so we can enjoy him, we have decided to try and find him a proper home with another/many more rats where he can live the rest of his life in the company of other rat friends.

He is about a year and half old and a very curious guy. He is quite friendly and loves to sit in your lap and have his head scratched. Before we adopted him, he lived in a rattery so he was used to being with many other rats. He loved his cagemate Doodles very much, so I really hope that there is someone out there would would love to add another rat into their home.

I have pictures I can provide, but I decided not to put it up because I don't want people to impulsively reply to this thread. If you are seriously interested, I will send some photos and answer any questions you have. Thank you so much for reading.

Sincerely,
Erin


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, he sounds adorable just from the description. Is he neutered by chance?


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

And, of course, I'd LOVE to see pics.


----------



## erin (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi there!  No, he has not been neutered. He is an absolute sweetheart, though! If you'd still like to see photos, please let me know- I'll upload some this afternoon when I get home!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, do I want to see pictures? Is that even a question?!  Of course, I'd love to see some!


----------

